# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  DGU-Kongress 2014

## RolandHO

Seit dem 1. Okt. und noch bis zum 4. Oktober findet in Düsseldorf 
der 66. DGU-Kongress statt.

Wie man dem Programm, das man hier herunterladen kann, entnehmen
kann, nehmen dort auch mehrere Vorstandsmitglieder des BPS teil;
einmal als Teilnehmer an "Round Table: Wie verbessern wir die Rekrutierung?"
weiterhin bekommen sie einen Preis verliehen als
Förderer der Urologischen Wissenschaft. 

Für uns als "Normal-Sterbliche" sind darüber hinaus aber die vielen Vorträge 
zum Thema Prostatakrebs interessant. Die Tagungsgebühren waren mit aber zu hoch,
außerdem weiss ich nicht, ob man als "Nicht-Fachmann" überhaupt zugelassen wäre.

Deshalb meine Frage: Gibt es unter den Lesern jemanden, der Zugang zu der Tagungs-CD
 mit den Vorträgen hat und eine Kurzzusammenfassung der interessantesten Vorträge
zur Verfügung stellen kann? Gerne würde ich mich an der Erstellung einer
Zusammenfassung beteiligen, wenn ich Zugang zu dieser CD bekommen
könnte.

Gruß
Roland

----------

